
Apple confirms WWDC 2014 keynote June 2nd new hardware likely - happyscrappy
http://9to5mac.com/2014/05/21/apple-confirms-wwdc-2014-keynote-to-be-held-monday-june-2nd-at-10-am/
======
ctdonath
Good. I keep wandering past the Apple Store at the mall, lamenting the fact
that nothing interesting has been introduced for many months.

